# Guhong V1



## 7nand (Sep 3, 2013)

Does the dayan guhong v1 have space for putting torpedoes in them?
Please tell...
Replies are appreciated


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2013)

7nand said:


> Does the dayan guhong v1 have space for putting torpedoes in them?
> Please tell...
> Replies are appreciated



Sort of. You can buy torpedoes here but you have to mod them in order to fit in the Guhong's edges. 

It's easier to mod the torpedos than to mod the edges so they can fit, here are some of my images:

http://imgur.com/a/bJmyF#0

The ones you buy will resemble the shape of the black torpedo, you have to shave down the sides quite a bit so they resemble the white torpedo.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2013)

Or you can buy these: http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Torpedos.html#0

They should fit in a GuHong without the need of some modifications.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Will putting on the torpedoes make it as good as a zhanchi or guhong v2?

Does the guhong v1 pop a lot without torpedoes?
Does it improve lot after adding torpedoes?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 3, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> you have to shave down the sides quite a bit so they resemble the white torpedo.



Shaving down takes too long IMO, I just used a nail clipper, done in less than 2 minutes


----------



## radmin (Sep 3, 2013)

Putting torpedoes in a v1 will allow you to loosen the tension more. The result will be an increase of speed due to the lower friction.
Even though a v2 is supposed to be a v1 with torpedoes they are not the same in my opinion. 

It took a lot of work to get the torpedoes into a v1. I'd get the lubix fusion of you have the means. Otherwise you'll need tools and time.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for your opinions everybody!
I'd like to know if the the dayan guhong v1 with torpedoes can be compared to a dayan zhanchi?

Also is the moyu weilong better than these cubes?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Genesis said:


> Shaving down takes too long IMO, I just used a nail clipper, done in less than 2 minutes



Damn you...where were you a week ago??

JK. It didnt take too long, maybe 10 minutes


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Sep 3, 2013)

7nand said:


> Thanks for your opinions everybody!
> I'd like to know if the the dayan guhong v1 with torpedoes can be compared to a dayan zhanchi?
> 
> Also is the moyu weilong better than these cubes?



IMO the feeling of the dayan guhong v1 with torpedoes is very different than the dayan zhanchi. As for whether the weilong is better than those cubes, it all comes down to personal preference. I have a very broken in guhong v1 and a zhanchi and i absolutely love my guhong over my zhanchi. My guhong (moderately loose tension) is very smooth and fast and hardly ever (1 in 50ish solves) pops. I don't own a weilong nor have I tried one so I wouldn't really know how that compares to the other cubes. Hope this helps.


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

7nand said:


> Thanks for your opinions everybody!
> I'd like to know if the the dayan guhong v1 with torpedoes can be compared to a dayan zhanchi?
> 
> Also is the moyu weilong better than these cubes?



Yes, the weilong is "Better" in terms of poppability.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Weilong is AMAZING.
Though guhongs are my 2nd favourite cube.
I personally believe the weilong is the best cube out there.


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Weilong is AMAZING.
> Though guhongs are my 2nd favourite cube.
> I personally believe the weilong is the best cube out there.



Agreed. Huanying is loud guhong, though.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2013)

mushroomhead88 said:


> [...] and hardly ever (1 in 50ish solves) pops.



I think that's much pops. I never had a pop until now in all my solves... maybe I could loosen my tensions


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Sep 3, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Sort of. You can buy torpedoes here but you have to mod them in order to fit in the Guhong's edges.
> 
> It's easier to mod the torpedos than to mod the edges so they can fit, here are some of my images:
> 
> ...



Don't they fall out easily?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2013)

No they're still trapped in there, they can't slide out or anything.


----------



## Dakotajennings (Sep 3, 2013)

Get 42mm zhanchi torpedoes. Fit right in my guhong. But I prefer it without


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2013)

I did this to my Guhong.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

